# [SPOILER] :Three days de Panne



## Monsieur Remings (25 Mar 2013)

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=three days de panne 2013&source=web&cd=5&cad=rja&ved=0CEkQFjAE&url=http://www.cycling-news.info/road-cycling-news/Driedaagse-van-De-Panne-2013-startlist/14583&ei=i99QUcivCcaI0AXdh4CgBw&usg=AFQjCNFSZe-EDEtyURiX4gfJD3fK4ttNNg

Sagan is there, as is Cavendish, Boonen and Chavanel with OPQ, plus Kittel and Griepel.

An Post are fielding a team which pleases my Irish side and so too are NetApp Endura where Russel Downing takes his place.

Coverage starts on Eurosport at 1.00pm tomorrow.

(Who'd have thought that King Edward would be so impressed with Peter Sagan's finishing that he also, presumably, bought a commission to race this event in Cannondale colours)?


----------



## ColinJ (25 Mar 2013)

Could we have usual the pre-emptive *spoilers* warning in the title?

I'm looking forward to the race.

(I don't know if Eurosport are covering more races this year, but it feels to me like they are. Tour of Flanders next after this one, then Tour of the Basque country!)


----------



## Monsieur Remings (26 Mar 2013)

Sorry fella, that should be there please, Moderati...? Hasn't started yet see, I get all confused.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2013)

TBH - one would have to be a bit daft not to expect spoilers in a thread with the name of the race.

The ones I hate are the _"Cav wins!"_ or _"Wiggo brilliant!"_ which don't give you much chance of avoiding them.


----------



## raindog (26 Mar 2013)

Monsieur Remings said:


> http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...h4CgBw&usg=AFQjCNFSZe-EDEtyURiX4gfJD3fK4ttNNg
> 
> An Post are fielding a team which pleases my Irish side and so too are NetApp Endura where Russel Downing takes his place.


A bit of trivia - I was wandering round the bus park at the start of this year's Besseges and got chatting to one of the An Post mechanics, who was lifting bikes down from a car roof rack. I noticed that the team are using Vitus bikes this season and mentioned to him that Kelly won alot of his stuff on a Vitus. Then he showed me a small sticker that they'd put on every top tube.......

so I took a photo


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Mar 2013)

Monsieur Remings said:


> http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=three days de panne 2013&source=web&cd=5&cad=rja&ved=0CEkQFjAE&url=http://www.cycling-news.info/road-cycling-news/Driedaagse-van-De-Panne-2013-startlist/14583&ei=i99QUcivCcaI0AXdh4CgBw&usg=AFQjCNFSZe-EDEtyURiX4gfJD3fK4ttNNg
> 
> Sagan is there, as is Cavendish, Boonen and Chavanel with OPQ, plus Kittel and Griepel.
> 
> ...


Eurosport 2 schedule is showing a 2:30pm start to live coverage:

14:30







Cycling
Live Cycling: 3 Days of the Panne - Stage 1: Middelkerke - Zottegem (119.8km) (90min)
Procyclinglive is showing Dutch links starting half an hour earlier but I can't see anything for 1pm.
And who on earth is ''Accent Jobs-Wanty?''


----------



## PpPete (26 Mar 2013)

And no Sky corporate bullies....


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Mar 2013)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Sagan is there, as is Cavendish, Boonen and Chavanel with OPQ, plus Kittel and Griepel.


 
You are forgetting Ciolek, who is not only on form but probably full of confidence right now.


----------



## Buddfox (26 Mar 2013)

PpPete said:


> And no Sky corporate bullies....


 
This is the newest and subtlest tactic - bullying the peloton into submission by not even competing...!


----------



## The Couch (26 Mar 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> ...
> And who on earth is ''Accent Jobs-Wanty?''


It's a Belgian team; they had Leif Hoste a couple of years riding for them (who actually won this race earlier in his career), but he retired last year due to injury troubles.
Don't expect much from this team (except maybe a participation in a long flight that will end up getting caught).


----------



## smutchin (26 Mar 2013)

Go on, Chava!


----------



## raindog (26 Mar 2013)

alota big names all together there


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (26 Mar 2013)

raindog said:


> A bit of trivia - I was wandering round the bus park at the start of this year's Besseges and got chatting to one of the An Post mechanics, who was lifting bikes down from a car roof rack. I noticed that the team are using Vitus bikes this season and mentioned to him that Kelly won alot of his stuff on a Vitus. Then he showed me a small sticker that they'd put on every top tube.......
> 
> so I took a photo
> 
> View attachment 20971


Sean pretty much designs bikes for Vitus, is also a brand ambassador.

(More trivia)He also has his name on a building  Cycling Ireland's HQ in Dublin is called "Kelly Roche House"


----------



## smutchin (26 Mar 2013)

Ooh, that was close!


----------



## smutchin (26 Mar 2013)

Some people on twitter saying Sagan blocked Démare. Looked fine to me. Good effort by Démare though.


----------



## raindog (26 Mar 2013)

Bloody hell 
Sagan got it by half a tub, but only because he moved across slightly on Demare who actually put a hand out onto Sagan's back mid-sprint to warn him him that he was being blocked. S apologised though.


----------



## raindog (26 Mar 2013)

smutchin said:


> Some people on twitter saying Sagan blocked Démare. Looked fine to me.


Demare was definitely hampered - would have won without that. Wasn't deliberate though.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (26 Mar 2013)

FD*ckin Eurosport!! 1k to go and once again the recorded program ends. It can't be that hard to extend the program so the planner doesn't cut out like that. That's with adding 5 mins to the end of every program. 
Anyone posting a video of the finish?


----------



## raindog (26 Mar 2013)

bloody hell, there are some lazy buggers on here 


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9uDqOSPeyE


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Mar 2013)

Great tactics again by Sagan - he knows he can't guarrantee a win if there's a big bunch sprint and Cav, Greipel, Kittel and Cioleck et al. are still there, but he also knows he has the ability to shake off most of the pure sprinters with an attack that will whittle down the bunch to a much more select group in which he does have a better chance. He isn't all just enthusiasm...


----------



## smutchin (26 Mar 2013)

Looking at that again, it seems not so much a case of Sagan coming off his line as being caught out by the bend because he has his head down. If he hadn't looked up, he'd have done an Abdoujaparov!


----------



## raindog (26 Mar 2013)

smutchin said:


> Looking at that again, it seems not so much a case of Sagan coming off his line as being caught out by the bend because he has his head down. If he hadn't looked up, he'd have done an Abdoujaparov!


Amazing that he could interrupt his sprint to put a hand out to Sagan, then continue and almost win. impressed me that did.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (26 Mar 2013)

Another fine win by Sagan, so close, would not like to have been the guy to call it. Good day for French riders too all in all, 4 in the top 10 I think


----------



## Monsieur Remings (26 Mar 2013)

What impressed me most about Sagan was how he left it to the last minute, with Milan-San-Remo still in his mind. He is like a one man team though, the way he scattered the bunch shows his true class - Team Sky are good at that ...that is...as a team. 

I've never watched this race before and it was thoroughly absorbing stuff. It looked to be a lightning pace at times.

And I couldn't see anything wrong with Sagan's line but the angle may have been misleading.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (26 Mar 2013)

raindog said:


> A bit of trivia - I was wandering round the bus park at the start of this year's Besseges and got chatting to one of the An Post mechanics, who was lifting bikes down from a car roof rack. I noticed that the team are using Vitus bikes this season and mentioned to him that Kelly won alot of his stuff on a Vitus. Then he showed me a small sticker that they'd put on every top tube.......
> 
> so I took a photo
> 
> View attachment 20971


 
It's very difficult not to be inspired by Sean Kelly.


----------



## raindog (27 Mar 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Sean pretty much designs bikes for Vitus, is also a brand ambassador.


Vitus have had their ups and downs and went bust again about four years ago I think. Do you know if Sean had anything to do with them starting up again? Apparently their new range of frames get really good reviews.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (27 Mar 2013)

raindog said:


> Vitus have had their ups and downs and went bust again about four years ago I think. Do you know if Sean had anything to do with them starting up again? Apparently their new range of frames get really good reviews.


 
The Vitus brand is now owned by CRC, Sean's input has been in the geometry and the ride qualities of the frame and the rest appears to be marketing and promotion such as the limited edition which bears his name.
http://road.cc/content/news/31602-vitus-team-sean-kelly-again-2012-road-range


----------



## raindog (27 Mar 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> http://road.cc/content/news/31602-vitus-team-sean-kelly-again-2012-road-range


cheers V - very interesting


----------



## smutchin (27 Mar 2013)

Typically bloody cyclists riding on the pavement. And probably going through red lights too!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Mar 2013)

The gap is going out again. Could the break succeed today?


----------



## smutchin (27 Mar 2013)

It's a flat run-in today, isn't it? I can't see the big sprinting guns in the peloton wanting to let this opportunity slip them by. They will need to crank up the pace and start closing that gap soon though.


----------



## smutchin (27 Mar 2013)

The gap has halved to just over a minute in the last 10km... 30km to go.


----------



## smutchin (27 Mar 2013)

And as they start the final lap of the 13km finishing circuit, they're about to catch the break...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Mar 2013)

smutchin said:


> And as they start the final lap of the 13km finishing circuit, they're about to catch the break...


Lootste Ronde! 13-odd seconds the rapidly diminishing gap.


----------



## smutchin (27 Mar 2013)

Ooh, nasty tumble for Cattaneo onto some metal railings. Looks painful.


----------



## raindog (27 Mar 2013)

F ckin bonkers  that's all I've got to say


----------



## ColinJ (27 Mar 2013)

Er, wow!


----------



## Snarf (27 Mar 2013)

What a wonderful sprint by Cav. I didn't think he was going to do it when they came round that final bend. Greipel looked as if he thought "aw, stuff it" in the last 150 metres. Well done Mr Cav!


----------



## rich p (27 Mar 2013)

brilliant sprint


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Mar 2013)

Yeah, Greipel just seemed to give up. But that was Cav at his best.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (27 Mar 2013)

Yep, awesome stuff. I thought Terpstra was awesome too despite the whole train going what looked like too soon, he probably did, but testament to Cav for hanging back until the last minute. Seen some brilliant timing, yesterday and today.

Two stages tomorra'...


----------



## smutchin (27 Mar 2013)

Boonen did a pretty impressive shift on the front of the train too, which was good to see.


----------



## oldroadman (27 Mar 2013)

Proper racing, wind, small roads, corners, full on. Good work by OPQS, I wondered what wold happen when they caused the little split in the narrow section about 1.5km out. It probably just blunted a few sprints. Brilliant work by Cav, switching into the wheels and holding 4th, then launching at exactly the right time.
Sagan looked uterly stuffed in the last 10km, not good at all.
Only 102km tomorrow morning, flat again, cold and windy again. Possible double?


----------



## Chris Norton (27 Mar 2013)

He'll have a go for 3a but 3b is where the race is decided. Interesting double header.


----------



## Noodley (27 Mar 2013)

Another FDJ success in Arnaud Damare  This has been the best opening to a season for them for years.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (27 Mar 2013)

[quote="Sagan looked uterly stuffed in the last 10km, not good at all"[/quote]
It at least shows Sagan is only human, needs recovery time from those big efforts, unlike some folk.


----------



## lukesdad (27 Mar 2013)

This or Flanders ? no brainer for Sagan.


----------



## smutchin (27 Mar 2013)

Only had a crappy live feed at work today so just watched the highlights on proper telly, and it looks even more impressive on a big screen. What a finish by Cav - and indeed the whole OPQS team. Thrilling to watch even when you knew the result.


----------



## raindog (28 Mar 2013)

anyone need a link?
http://88.80.15.211/b00ha/20130325/vv5150aed1aa87a057023374-549248.html
60 odd ks to go


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Mar 2013)

raindog said:


> anyone need a link?
> http://88.80.15.211/b00ha/20130325/vv5150aed1aa87a057023374-549248.html
> 60 odd ks to go


Level crossing! There goes 35 seconds lead.


----------



## PpPete (28 Mar 2013)

They're riding on the pavement again. Tsk Tsk :-)


----------



## raindog (28 Mar 2013)

nearly had a cycle-path moment there


----------



## Svendo (28 Mar 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> FD*ckin Eurosport!! 1k to go and once again the recorded program ends. It can't be that hard to extend the program so the planner doesn't cut out like that. That's with adding 5 mins to the end of every program.
> Anyone posting a video of the finish?


 
Twice recently I've set a record of cycling highligts, one of the 'out of hours' repeats so as not to clash with other prime time stuff we're recording only to have a hour of F-ing baseball! And then when it finishes the first two minutes of the race I wantyed to record. Double Grrrrr


----------



## Svendo (28 Mar 2013)

Did anyone else think Cav's cadence seemed less than everyone else's, and that he must be pushing a massive gear? Or did he just have time to change right up whilst biding his time before taking off?


----------



## smutchin (28 Mar 2013)

3km to go, here they come, moving up on the left... *frisson of anticipation*


----------



## smutchin (28 Mar 2013)

Argh! Boxed out before the final bend. Great finish by Kristoff though.


----------



## raindog (28 Mar 2013)

Yes, great racing from Kristoff.


----------



## raindog (28 Mar 2013)

Chav 10 seconds down on GC could well take the race. He's a good TTer.


----------



## smutchin (28 Mar 2013)

Allez, Chava!


----------



## smutchin (28 Mar 2013)

What are Kristoff and Demare like in TTs? Cav could do OK over that distance... Could it even be an OPQS 1-2 on the podium?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (28 Mar 2013)

Cav has a chance in short TT. Not sure about either Kristoff or Demare. I do like Kristoff though, and I'm glad he got a win today.


----------



## raindog (28 Mar 2013)

Cav over 5 or 6 ks OK, but not 14, surely?


----------



## rich p (28 Mar 2013)

raindog said:


> Cav over 5 or 6 ks OK, but not 14, surely?


highly unlikely I would say


----------



## raindog (28 Mar 2013)

Come on Chav!


----------



## smutchin (28 Mar 2013)

Chava 9.5secs fastest at first split! Woooo!


----------



## raindog (28 Mar 2013)

yeah, looks like he's got it


----------



## raindog (28 Mar 2013)

Good ride from Cav - 10th overall on GC


----------



## smutchin (28 Mar 2013)

Four OPQS riders in the top ten. And Terpstra on the podium too. Pretty good show all round.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (28 Mar 2013)

Well done Chavanel! I missed this morning's stage due to a bike ride of my own, but that was some performance.

Vorobyev - a 'Spartacus' of the future perhaps?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Mar 2013)

I just read on l'Equipe that yesterday, which seems a long time ago already, Mark Cavendish won his 100th sprint as a professional. Apparently Cav thinks it's at 95 so maybe that's why the milestone has gone unnoticed - either that or l'Equipe can't count - but happy centenary anyway.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (28 Mar 2013)

If Cav's right then those who should be better l'equipe-d are going to look a right bunch of Cinq-ers.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2013)

Tell you what - I wouldn't fancy those tramlines when riding in a peloton at speed!


----------



## raindog (29 Mar 2013)

During yesterday's commentary, eurosport said Cav was on 99 so his next win will be 100 - wonder who's right?
That l'Equipe article has got bar-graphs to prove it


----------



## smutchin (29 Mar 2013)

Cycling Weekly reckon he's on 96:
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/latest/347208/the-all-time-list-of-british-pro-winners.html

Whatever the truth, I'm sure we can all agree that he will definitely pass the 100 mark at some point this year.


----------



## smutchin (29 Mar 2013)

I note the Equipe piece counts from when he signed for Sparkasse in 2005. The CW list starts in 2007 and discounts "minor" races, so that probably accounts for the discrepancy.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Mar 2013)

smutchin said:


> I note the Equipe piece counts from when he signed for Sparkasse in 2005. The CW list starts in 2007 and discounts "minor" races, so that probably accounts for the discrepancy.


Yes, it's counting professional wins. So, anyhow, 99, 96 or a hundred - do we just take our pick?


----------



## smutchin (29 Mar 2013)

I was pondering this the other day when they were discussing it on Eurosport and got to wondering how he compares with other great sprinters, so looked up some numbers. It's worth noting that none of the all-time greats (Zabel, Maertens, Kelly etc) seem to know exactly how many races they won over their career. Merckx supposedly won 525 races but I wonder if that figure is verifiable...


----------



## smutchin (29 Mar 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, it's counting professional wins.



Define a professional win...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Mar 2013)

smutchin said:


> Define a professional win...


eeks!  I guess I've no idea how a pro winning a largely amateur race would count, I just assumed that there was a widely accepted usage of the term and that l'Equipe was following this.


----------



## smutchin (29 Mar 2013)

I don't know either, and tbh I don't think it matters all that much, but 2007 is generally regarded as his debut season as a pro (at least, I've heard it said many times that by winning 11 races that year, he equalled Petacchi's record for number of wins in a "debut season"), so I guess anything before that doesn't really count. Unless you want it to…

In 2006, with Sparkasse, he won two stages of the Tour of Berlin which afaict is/was a 2.2 race... So should that count?

Who knows?

Anyway, sod this - I'm going out to ride my bike.


----------



## raindog (29 Mar 2013)

smutchin said:


> Merckx supposedly won 525 races but I wonder if that figure is verifiable...


Well, someone must have counted them, so it must be. The trouble is, there will be grey areas, and the figures might vary according to who does the counting - we already have 94, 95, 99 and 100 for Cav.
More than 500 races for Merckx really is mind boggling though, isn't it? Makes me laugh, when I think that not so long ago, people were saying a certain Texan was the best ever rider.
Just for interest, what's the figure for Kelly?


----------



## smutchin (29 Mar 2013)

Kelly seems to be 188, but I've also seen 196.

Zabel is "over 200" but that's as precise as I've found. 

If Cav goes on as long as Zabel, he could pass 200. 

Merckx's win count is beyond human comprehension anyway, whatever the real number.


----------



## beastie (29 Mar 2013)

smutchin said:


> Merckx's win count is beyond human comprehension anyway, whatever the real number.


 
It's not just the numbers that make Merckx so amazing, it's the variety of races, climbs, sprints, classics, GT's, time trials etc.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (30 Mar 2013)

beastie said:


> [quote="smutchin, post: 2384671
> Merckx's win count is beyond human comprehension anyway, whatever the real number.


 
It's not just the numbers that make Merckx so amazing, it's the variety of races, climbs, sprints, classics, GT's, time trials etc.[/quote]
Not a bad record for someone who would nowadays be refused a race licence. Thank goodness.


----------

